# Rear View Camera?



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone added a rear view cam to there Outback with the rear slide out bed? Ive been looking at cameras, and monitors, in dash and portable. Im thinking I want a wired solution vs a wireless, seems like the wireless all have some type of issue with them, range, battery, etc. Just cusrious to what others have done. I picked up a small wired cam at my local mom and pop electronics shop to play with but Im trying to figure out where and how I am going to mount it and run the cables.

Show us how you've mounted your cams.

Mike


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I CAN TELL YOU THAT FEDERAL SIGNAL MAKE A VERY NICE HIGH QUALITY UNIT!! ITS COLOR HAS LED FOR NIGHT TIME AND EVEN SOUND!! I HAVE SOLD SEVERAL TO THE CITIES IN MY AREA AND THEY LOVE THEM!! ( WRECKERS, TRASH TRUCKS, SERVICE TRUCKS)

http://www.fedsig.com/industry_solutions/amber_market/catalog/2010/pdf/Mobile_Camera_Systems_50.pdf

CAMSET56NTSC2 GOES FOR $499.99. YOU CAN EVEN AD ANOTHER CAMERA TO THE UNIT IF YOU LIKE. I TOO THOUGHT ABOUT INSTALLING ONE ON MY JUNK.


----------



## curtcherry (Jan 15, 2010)

I just saw on TV masterlock makes a wireless camera and has a magnet mount or receiver plug mount. If it is a good camera, the magnet could stick to the bumper of the camper. Then you can take it off when traveling.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

BEWARE THE WIRELESS ONES TEND TO HAVE SNOW AND NOT A CLEAR PIC. I KNOW RUNNING A HARD WIRE IS A PIA.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Since the slide has a rear window, could a removable backup camera be mounted inside? This could be set up for trailering and removed when camping. It would have the advantage of the camera and wiring not being exposed to the weather and avoid having to drill through the outside shell. Haven't tried this, but it seems like it might work.

Just my two cents.

Dave


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I use a camera I bought at Lowe's for $50 bucks clamped to the inside rear window. It came with 60' of cable and I run it through the trailer out the front storage door to the truck. Plugs into an old portable DVD player with 7" screen. Only drawback is the non-reverse image, so I have to remember it is opposite of a rear view mirror. Very helpful in heavy traffic.

Vince


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have one in my motorhome, and it is hardwired. It is fantastic, with voice, so I can hear anyone that is helping direct me. My son, Jimmy, loves to "help" by riding on the bumper and holding to the ladder. 
My driveway is very steep and the road in front is narrow and has a hill right in front of my property. After I plowed a row alongside my drive with the rear driver's corner, I learned REAL quick!!








Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

mmonti said:


> Has anyone added a rear view cam to there Outback with the rear slide out bed? Ive been looking at cameras, and monitors, in dash and portable. Im thinking I want a wired solution vs a wireless, seems like the wireless all have some type of issue with them, range, battery, etc. Just cusrious to what others have done. I picked up a small wired cam at my local mom and pop electronics shop to play with but Im trying to figure out where and how I am going to mount it and run the cables.
> 
> Show us how you've mounted your cams.
> 
> Mike


Just googled backup cameras and there are a lot of options. I would agree that it would be worth while to buy a better system. I have seen several units that attach to the license frame and even one that is a license frame. As far as running the wires, I would run it under the camper along the frame and up to the plug wiring box area. Can run the monitor wiring to the back of the truck and use a camper plug-in to connect them.


----------

